# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τι φύλο ειναι??

## terios

γεια σας!! εχω παρει ενα ζευγαρι πιγκουινάκια η μαλλον για ζευγαρι τα αγορασα αλλα το ενα εχει αλλαξει σε σχεση με οταν το πηρα ειχε πιο ανοιχτα χρωματα οποτε υπεθεσα οτι θα ειναι το θυληκο!!αλλα τωρα ειναι ολοιδιο με το αλλο. σας ανεβαζω φωτο και των δυο να μου πειτε αν ξεχωρισουν και απο που ξεχωριζουν τα δυο φυλλα?

----------


## nikolas_23

φιλε μου τραβα μια φωτο το καθενα απο το πλαι αλλα πιο κοντα

----------


## tonis!

τα αρσενικα εχουν πιο κόκκινο και χοντρο ράμφος αλλα ο σιγουρος τροπος ειναι να δεις ποιο κελαηδαει,αυτο που κελαηδάει ειναι το αρσενικο(τα θηλικα βγάζουν απλες φωνουλες).

----------


## nikolas_23

τα αρσενικα εχουν πρισμενο ραμφος και εντονο χρωμα οπως και πιο εντονο δαχτυλιδι γυρο απο τα ματια συν οτι κελαιδα....

----------


## geam

αυτές οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι ίδιες????

----------


## nikolas_23

αυτο που ειναι στη φωτο πανω στο κλαρακι αρσενικο μου κανει το αλλο που ειναι απο κατω μονο το δαχτυλισι στο ματι βλεπω και μου κανει για θηλυκο...βαλε μια φωτο απο το καθενα κοντινες(και ναι οι φωτο ειναι και οι 2 ιδιες)

----------


## terios

σορρυ για τις φωτο ειναι ιδιες.... 
σας ανεβαζω τις δυο διαφορετικες 



 








αυριο θα ανεβασω καλυτερες με καλυτερη αναλυση

----------


## nikolas_23

αν αυτες οι φωτο ειναι διαφορετικες και τα 2 θηλυκα ειναι θα σου ανεβασω μια φωτο να δεις πως ειναι τα αρσενικα πιο μετα

----------

